# sick plants?



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i just bought some amzon swords and some other plants the i dont know what they are, and they were doing fine for the first couple of days, but today i woke up and there was this black thread like strings coming off of the leaves. i have no idea what it could be. my tank is 75g.with 160watts of lighting. i also have a flourite base, with river gravel over that for fertilization.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

it is probably hair algae.Probably from lack of nutrients (like Co2).Are you add any fertilizers in the tank?

(t is better to post a pic of it...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

besides the flourite substrate, i've added flora pride liquid fertilizer made by tetra plant. sorry no pics yet, my sister lost the cable to upload the pics


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's almost certainly hair algae, the stuff is a real pain to get rid of. Good luck


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

just add the correct nutrients needed.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Are these unknown plants Java Ferns, by any chance? If they are, the black threads are the roots. They propagate from the tips of the leaves, so that's where you see the roots, which look like thick black hair.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

yea i would suggest adding plant fertilizers or algea destroyer because thats wat it sounds lik .


----------

